# Dog's living long lives on Purina pet food??



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

This is not the first time i've run into someone who has told me the same thing.
I was at the grocery store and a lady had a few bags of "Purina One" in her cart, I was actually buying Greenies so we were side by side. She told me that her dogs do amazing on this stuff and many of her dogs live very long lives...15,16,even 17 years old just on Purina. She was laughing and saying how some dog owners are insane to buy natural foods cause the dog doesn't know the difference. Well you wanna know my response.====== I just walked away without a word.
I think i'll stick with my Merrick and Acana.
The nerve of that woman !! Sheesh !


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Who knows? Maybe she's right. Even the cheapy dog food is better than it was a few years ago, and many dogs have been living long lives for as long as any of us can remember. I'll stick with premium dog food and home cooking for my dogs, but that's just a personal choice. I wouldn't judge someone for having a different opinion.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

EDITED:

Anything's possible. 

Long life and long *healthy* life are two different things. We can only hope that dogs on Purina have both.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Some dogs do just fine on those dog foods and never have a problem. That is true. But knowing what I know now I wouldn't give that to anyone I cared about.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

It just blows my mind what people think they have the right to say to others, especially commenting on someone's sanity level for their personal choices that would have no impact on the person making the comment. I've had it happen to me ... totally unsolicited opinion ... about dog food. I feed Pro Plan (a Purina product) to all but one of my dogs. They are enjoying long and healthy lives for which I am forever thankful. So long as we are not a drain on society no one has the right to tell us how to live our lives. You were smart to just walk away.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it depends on the individual dog. If the dog has good, healthy, strong genes, then it could probably live on any old crap, but if the dog is prone to health problems, then they need the best food. I wouldn't feed the lower end Purina products, mainly because I know the source is not that great. But a lot of people don't know, or know and don't care. In the meantime, I will do my best to learn about good quality dog food and where to buy it in my area.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

According to one of Lady's specialists, dogs and cats are much sicker than they were before commercial pet food hit the market years ago. He said pet diabetes was very rare 25 years ago, but is becoming all too common. He said commercial pet food loaded with cheap carbohydrates is the culprit.

Of course, there are always exceptions like stories of people who drink and smoke living to be 100. 

There are so many high quality pet foods on the market today, there is just no excuse to feed your pet the garbage sold in grocery stores.

For anyone who hasn't read it, this article from the Animal Protection Institute is an eye opener about commercial pet food.

What’s Really in Pet Food


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> According to one of Lady's specialists, dogs and cats are much sicker than they were before commercial pet food hit the market years ago. He said pet diabetes was very rare 25 years ago, but is becoming all too common. He said commercial pet food loaded with cheap carbohydrates is the culprit.
> 
> Of course, there are always exceptions like stories of people who drink and smoke living to be 100.
> 
> ...


Ladysmom you said it perfectly: THERE ARE SO MANY HIGH QUALITY PET FOODS ON THE MARKET TODAY,THERE IS JUST NO EXCUSE TO FEED YOUR PET THE GARBAGE SOLD IN GROCERY STORES.:goodpost: I totally agree. My malt has never ever been fed anything that contained by-products and never will !


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

The lady in the grocery store has the duty to live within her means, we all do. Judging her (or her judging the OP) without having knowledge of either's personal circumstances isn't right.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think everyone is entitled to their opinion , i met a lady on sunday that has five chihuahas and she feeds them everything she eats , they have coffee n bread for breakfast , creme of wheat for lunch and whatever chicken for dinner , and they have been alive for ever... ive known alot of dogs that were fed everything but me knowing what i know i choose not to feed my dog junk or things that are not meant for dogs. thats just me .. 

i have learned alot in this forum and i appreciate the knowledge for the well being of my dog..


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

coffee and bread for breakfast? lol. 

Wasn't there the story of the world's oldest dog a few months ago, in England, and the owner said that they feed them a cheap, grocery store brand? Everyone was pretty surprised at that.

I think you were right to just walk away because nothing that you could have said would have made a difference. That lady seemed to have it all figured it out already. The dog may not know the difference but their body probably does. 

I'm sure dogs like eating that type of food but it's like feeding your kids mcdonalds/pizza hut- of course they're going to want to eat that, but it still doesn't make it right. It's just junk food. That's just my opinion (I'm not judging anyone else for their choices).


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yes the coffee n bread surprised me too ... like WHAT?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, I've known dogs who ate Purina dog chow and Pedigree who lived long lives. 

However, there is no denying that diabetes, heart disease, cancer, digestive problems, and chronic allergies are epidemic in people and in dogs. The food that we and our dogs eat has a lot to do with that, imo.

People make fun of me regarding my food choices. Hubby and I have chosen to eat what I consider to be high-quality food, and we feed Nikki much of the same foods that we eat. We've had to give up other things in our life in order to afford our food bill. But that's our choice, and life is full of tradeoffs. 

I'm not faulting anyone for feeding their dogs grocery store food. IMO, yes, I believe that the quality of the ingredients is poor compared to other brands. But everyone has to decide how and where they are going to spend their money, and how much time they will put into researching what goes into their dog's food and their own food. Many people believe that they are getting a "bargain" when they buy inexpensive grocery story packaged food. Then they end up spending money on medicine and doctors/vets. They never make the connection between chronic health issues and food. A few of my friends make fun of me for spending what I do on food. Yet they are always running to the doctor, are on several prescription pills, and their dogs have had all sorts of allergies, etc. 

If someone were to come on SM and asks about Purina or Cesar, I will give my opinion. 

However, if someone in the grocery store wants to buy Purina and then makes fun of others for buying a premium food, I'd just walk away. Making fun of others is now a national sport in the US. I refuse to play.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

When I had my mini schnauzer in the 80's and 90's I fed him Eukunuba and she lived a long healthy life of 16 years. She was never over weight or had any health issues. But would I do the same now for Rocky? The answer to that is no...I may not be too knowledgable and still need to ask questions...thankfully there are those of you that have helped me out with this topic and I am now fully aware of what I feed him. However, I would not tell anyone what to feed their dogs unless they asked...and even then, every dog is different and what may agree with one dog may not agree with another. This place is a wealth of knowledge.

I am just grateful to be here and to learn more each day!!!!:Happy_Dance:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

poochie2 said:


> Ladysmom you said it perfectly: THERE ARE SO MANY HIGH QUALITY PET FOODS ON THE MARKET TODAY,THERE IS JUST NO EXCUSE TO FEED YOUR PET THE GARBAGE SOLD IN GROCERY STORES.:goodpost: I totally agree. My malt has never ever been fed anything that contained by-products and never will !


I disagree.

Everyone on the forum knows how I feel about commercial pet food. I have a pretty strong opinion. However, I disagree with the statement that there is no excuse to feed your pet the garbage sold in grocery stores.

When a trusted veterinarian tells someone that they are feeding a good food that person is inclined to believe them. At one point in time I believed my vet when she told me that grocery store food was great food. I didn't know any better.

Some people cannot afford to feed a premium diet and feed what they can afford.

Some people just don't have the time or strength to cook for a dog.

I would much rather see a dog adopted to an elderly person on fixed income eating grocery store food than have that poor dog stuck in a shelter every day for the rest of it's life. That dog's quality of life is greatly improved and grocery store food won't kill the dog.

We can't be too quick to judge others. That was what the OP had a problem with in the first place. That those of us who feed expensive food were called "crazy" by someone who didn't know any better.

No one is killing their dog by feeding grocery store kibble (recalls aside). We may know better and it's OK for everyone to have an opinion even strong ones but let's be kind to each other. 

There are many members of this forum with many situations that don't post they just read what we write so let's be careful about what we give them to read.

*WWMD*


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

wooflife said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Everyone on the forum knows how I feel about commercial pet food. I have a pretty strong opinion. However, I disagree with the statement that there is no excuse to feed your pet the garbage sold in grocery stores.
> 
> ...



:goodpost:

I want to say that in no way was my post condemning anyone who can't afford premium food. I totally understand, and I have been there myself. Then there are those who have the money, but don't have the time or interest to learn about nutrition in dog food or people food. I totally understand that, too. And then there are those who are hoodwinked by the media or by a well-meaning medical professional. I get that, too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

For those of you who don't know, there is a big reason why I am passionate about proper nutrition for our fluffs. I realize that not everyone agrees, and that's fine. 

I had a very dear dog before I got Nikki, a Bichon. I didn't home cook for her, although she got table scraps often. This was before the internet was what it is now, so there wasn't a lot of info available like there is today. Due to severe financial ups and downs, I fed her various types of food, including Purina Pro Plan, Pet Guard Organic, Nutro, etc. She was a pet store dog, and she was sick her entire life and the vet bills were huge. At the end of her life, she was on Nutro Senior - yes, one of the foods that was part of the big recall a couple of years ago. Looking back, I really think that if I had home cooked for her, she wouldn't have been as sick as she was. I vowed that when I got another dog, I'd do things differently. I taught myself a little bit about nutrition and now try to feed Nikki the best food I can afford to buy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You know, having my store and working with pet people this past 2 years has changed...softened...how I view this topic.

In this present economy especially, if someone has not surrendered their pet to rescue or a shelter and is still being responsible for taking him/her to the vet, they are cared for, healthy, and loved, I tell them to feed the best that they can afford. Having a loving pet is so good for our own health and emotional well being that I'm not about to tell someone that because they may have been layed off, hours cut, or are below a certain income level that they do not deserve the love and affection of one of these beautiful creatures, and I don't want to make them feel bad.

Working with pet people I am continually amazed at how uneducated they are about nutrition. And if they don't realize they are uneducated, they aren't going to be doing research to learn. Dr. Harvey put this so beautifully and I hope I'm close in what he told me one day. 'Is feeding a low grade commercial kibble killing our dogs and cats? Are they dying in the street? No. Has the introduction of commercial dog and cat food affected the health of our pets? Yes. But just by feeding a lower quality food does not mean someone is killing their pet, nor does it mean their pet will develop a health issue. Yes, it can increase the odds.' So when working with the general public, I try to keep this in perspective. 

My most recent reply to questions on what to feed is to feed the best you can afford, and then try to teach them how to look at labels and understand them so they can make an educated decision. But I won't make them feel bad because they chose a lower or medium quality food because it is the best they can afford.

If they come to me because their fluff is having health issues, then my response will be different and tell them they may need to weigh the cost of the food vs. the cost of vet care/treatment if by simply increasing their fluffs immune system/endocrine system or healing their digestive system will take care of the issue.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

When you don't know, you do what you think is right.

All of the dogs I had, before joining this site, were fed pretty much junk food. I/we didn't know and if you would have asked me, I would have thought a brand like Iams or Eukanuba was the best there was.

Many people are so busy with work, families, etc. that taking the time to research dog food is probably not at the top of their priority list and who can blame them?

Now that I know, I do my best and try to feed Toby what I think is right. I have said this before and I'll say it again, because this is truly how I feel about dog food...In the long run, if/when something happens to Toby, I never want to look back and wonder if I had fed him something better, would he still be here. For me, I want to live with a clear conscience.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like Crystal's response.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I believe a lot of people just don't know that there are different foods available to feed their dogs and cats. Before I found SM I didn't know anything about premium foods - I was thought Ceaser food was good - they had the best commercials after all! And, even if they do go to Petco and see the other brands (which they may not if there not there for food) who's to say that they really know that some of them are much better than what they can buy at the grocery store. They may think food is food - just some is more expensive than others

I would much rather have someone take in a dog or cat from a shelter and feed them some old grocery store food than have that dog or cat put to sleep because they couldn't afford to feed them premium food.

And, I'm not sure how it is other places, but down here if your pet isn't ill and doesn't need to see a "real" vet you can just go to the annual shot day or one of the mobile spay/neuter clinics and get your pet caught up on all it's necessary shots and have them spayed or neutered and never really even speak to a vet about nutrition or supplements. Unfortunately, not everyone has a resource such as SM to educate them.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I totally agree with you Nicole.:thumbsup: Like I've said I didn't know what I was feeding my mini schnauzer years ago (Eukanuba), but now I know and I want to do what's best (within my means) for Rocky. I wish I knew what the best treats or chews are to give him though....maybe there are some suggestions for that too. You live and learn, right?



Toby's Mom said:


> When you don't know, you do what you think is right.
> 
> All of the dogs I had, before joining this site, were fed pretty much junk food. I/we didn't know and if you would have asked me, I would have thought a brand like Iams or Eukanuba was the best there was.
> 
> ...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Some premium food may even be "worse" for a particular dog. I bought some premium food for my little rescue schnauzer because it was supposedly better for her skin. Unfortunately now it seems to have had too much fat for her schnauzer metabolism. I have now learned that schnauzers are more at risk of having hyperlipidemia which can lead to other bad things ....

So a basic store brand might have been better for her insides.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm still thinking about that woman in the grocery store and I'm glad I walked away without telling her my thoughts. It wouldn't of bin pretty. I did the mature thing. But c'mon , Purina vs. Acana. You've got by-products and more by-products or... fresh never frozen fish and fresh vegetables and fruits. I will never judge someone for choosing Purina that is why I chose to walk away.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> For those of you who don't know, there is a big reason why I am passionate about proper nutrition for our fluffs. I realize that not everyone agrees, and that's fine.
> 
> I had a very dear dog before I got Nikki, a Bichon. I didn't home cook for her, although she got table scraps often. This was before the internet was what it is now, so there wasn't a lot of info available like there is today. Due to severe financial ups and downs, I fed her various types of food, including Purina Pro Plan, Pet Guard Organic, Nutro, etc. She was a pet store dog, and she was sick her entire life and the vet bills were huge. At the end of her life, she was on Nutro Senior - yes, one of the foods that was part of the big recall a couple of years ago. Looking back, I really think that if I had home cooked for her, she wouldn't have been as sick as she was. I vowed that when I got another dog, I'd do things differently. I taught myself a little bit about nutrition and now try to feed Nikki the best food I can afford to buy.


I agree that you want to feed your dog the best food that you can. However, don't feel that you were the cause of your Bichon's suffering. Some dogs are genetically predisposed to illness, just like some people.
I had a Standard Poodle that I bought from a top breeder. He was in the emergency room the first weekend I had him with breathing problems, possibly pneumonia. I home cooked for him his entire life, although he was always sick. When he had half his bladder removed I begged the vet to let him come home the day of surgery. He insisted that he stay in the in his office that night. The next morning he called me and told me I was right, he couldn't handle the stress of staying there. I immediately went there and took him home. Turns out he had Addison's Disease, and almost died that day. Luckily he lived a few more years until the age of 10. In his case his obvious health issues required a home cooked diet. For most dogs, I'm not so sure this is necessary but I always read the ingredients on anything that goes in Preston's mouth.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

And I agree that maybe there was nothing you could have done to change anything. We all inherit things. My old dog was on the same stuff as your dog and was healthy for 16 years. One never knows...I had a cousin that trained everyday, was so physically fit, a picture of health and at age 40 he got lung cancer that spread to his bones and he died. I do believe feeding the best that you can feed your dog and that's what I do with Rocky now. Live Learn and don't look back. You know what do to now and you are cooking home cooked meals for him. You're a good mom...don't be so hard on yourself. HUGS:you rock:



Chalex said:


> I agree that you want to feed your dog the best food that you can. However, don't feel that you were the cause of your Bichon's suffering. Some dogs are genetically predisposed to illness, just like some people.
> I had a Standard Poodle that I bought from a top breeder. He was in the emergency room the first weekend I had him with breathing problems, possibly pneumonia. I home cooked for him his entire life, although he was always sick. When he had half his bladder removed I begged the vet to let him come home the day of surgery. He insisted that he stay in the in his office that night. The next morning he called me and told me I was right, he couldn't handle the stress of staying there. I immediately went there and took him home. Turns out he had Addison's Disease, and almost died that day. Luckily he lived a few more years until the age of 10. In his case his obvious health issues required a home cooked diet. For most dogs, I'm not so sure this is necessary but I always read the ingredients on anything that goes in Preston's mouth.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

sophie said:


> I believe a lot of people just don't know that there are different foods available to feed their dogs and cats. Before I found SM I didn't know anything about premium foods - I was thought Ceaser food was good - they had the best commercials after all! And, even if they do go to Petco and see the other brands (which they may not if there not there for food) who's to say that they really know that some of them are much better than what they can buy at the grocery store. They may think food is food - just some is more expensive than others
> 
> I would much rather have someone take in a dog or cat from a shelter and feed them some old grocery store food than have that dog or cat put to sleep because they couldn't afford to feed them premium food.
> 
> And, I'm not sure how it is other places, but down here if your pet isn't ill and doesn't need to see a "real" vet you can just go to the annual shot day or one of the mobile spay/neuter clinics and get your pet caught up on all it's necessary shots and have them spayed or neutered and never really even speak to a vet about nutrition or supplements. Unfortunately, not everyone has a resource such as SM to educate them.


I totally agree. I'd much rather see a dog in a home eating grocery store food then have them euthanized. 

And yes, in my area, it's the same way. People just don't know about dog food, or byb's etc.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, you are kind. I don't blame myself, as I know that in coming from a puppy mill, she had inherited a lot of problems. If I'd known more at the time, I'd have home cooked. Perhaps it would have helped her in some way, but not prevented anything.

I wanted to let you all know why my previous experience left me with such a strong desire to educate others about dog food ingredients.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I appreciate any help given to me...Rocky was from a pet store before I knew what puppy mills had to do with pet stores. He's healthy now...and hope he remains that way. I want to feed him the best I can...what about treats and chews? What do I need to get?



Nikki's Mom said:


> Thanks, you are kind. I don't blame myself, as I know that in coming from a puppy mill, she had inherited a lot of problems. If I'd known more at the time, I'd have home cooked. Perhaps it would have helped her in some way, but not prevented anything.
> 
> I wanted to let you all know why my previous experience left me with such a strong desire to educate others about dog food ingredients.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I appreciate any help given to me...Rocky was from a pet store before I knew what puppy mills had to do with pet stores. He's healthy now...and hope he remains that way. I want to feed him the best I can...what about treats and chews? What do I need to get?


 
i give dolce wellness treats and zukes .. they r both natural , i would like to hear about chews as well.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

poochie2 said:


> I'm still thinking about that woman in the grocery store and I'm glad I walked away without telling her my thoughts. It wouldn't of bin pretty. I did the mature thing. But c'mon , Purina vs. Acana. You've got by-products and more by-products or... fresh never frozen fish and fresh vegetables and fruits. I will never judge someone for choosing Purina that is why I chose to walk away.


Did you discuss any of this with her? It just seems odd a woman would start defending her choice of food for no reason.

When appropriate, I do try to educate those I run in to.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Regarding treats and chews, Nikki gets Grizzly Dried Wild Alaska Salmon (I break into tiny pieces) as a special treat only after grooming. 

We use organic, gluten-free cheerio-style cereal o's as training treats, and 



I sometimes use Stella and Chewy's carnivore kisses salmon as well.

For Chews, I use Only Natural Pet Store beef tendons. 

Nikki also gets tiny pieces of fruit and lettuce. We don't feed her anything that contains more than a gram or two of sugar, or is too high in grains to protect her teeth. So we try not to overdo the o's cereal, but she loves them, of course!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Regarding treats and chews, Nikki gets Grizzly Dried Wild Alaska Salmon (I break into tiny pieces) as a special treat only after grooming.
> 
> We use organic, gluten-free cheerio-style cereal o's as training treats, and organic dried apples, too. I sometimes use Stella and Chewy's carnivore kisses salmon as well.
> 
> ...


I love those organic dried apples so does Vanilla. They are expensive but so good. I also buy the other dried varieties too !


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

poochie2 said:


> I love those organic dried apples so does Vanilla. They are expensive but so good. I also buy the other dried varieties too !



I use amazon's "subscribe and save," they are a lot cheaper that way.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Our family barn cat was fed Meow Mix for nearly the first 10 years of her life and was always fine. When I got Perri and started learning about proper foods thanks to this wonderful site, I made sure to get her on better food too. Right now she's on Honest Kitchen with a little Evo dry since she likes kibble. I don't see any outward differences in her between now and when she was on the bad stuff - she didn't get a glossy coat or start bounding around chasing butterflies with classical music in the background. She's still the same cat and still doing fine, but of course she's better off being fed what she is now, no question. Just because she was ok on that toxic junk for so long does not make it alright to keep her on it. When you know better and can do better, you need to do better.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

PreciousPrince said:


> Our family barn cat was fed Meow Mix for nearly the first 10 years of her life and was always fine. When I got Perri and started learning about proper foods thanks to this wonderful site, I made sure to get her on better food too. Right now she's on Honest Kitchen with a little Evo dry since she likes kibble. I don't see any outward differences in her between now and when she was on the bad stuff - she didn't get a glossy coat or start bounding around chasing butterflies with classical music in the background. She's still the same cat and still doing fine, but of course she's better off being fed what she is now, no question. Just because she was ok on that toxic junk for so long does not make it alright to keep her on it. When you know better and can do better, you need to do better.


I think your right Ashley. If people are aware that there are better food choices out there I don't think they'd be choosing Purina.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, this is great Suzan, thanks so much. My husband bless his heart came back from Costo with a GIANT and I mean G I A N T box of beef chewys. I read the contents and was not too happy to read wheat and gluten meal. Must have a lot of sugar in it too. I'm slowly throwing them away and gave some to a neighbor, LOL...hubby is learning, but still doesn't get the whole picture yet.:huh:



Nikki's Mom said:


> Regarding treats and chews, Nikki gets Grizzly Dried Wild Alaska Salmon (I break into tiny pieces) as a special treat only after grooming.
> 
> We use organic, gluten-free cheerio-style cereal o's as training treats, and organic dried apples, too. I sometimes use Stella and Chewy's carnivore kisses salmon as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm going there right now, thank you!!!!



Nikki's Mom said:


> I use amazon's "subscribe and save," they are a lot cheaper that way.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

PreciousPrince said:


> Our family barn cat was fed Meow Mix for nearly the first 10 years of her life and was always fine. When I got Perri and started learning about proper foods thanks to this wonderful site, I made sure to get her on better food too. Right now she's on Honest Kitchen with a little Evo dry since she likes kibble. I don't see any outward differences in her between now and when she was on the bad stuff - she didn't get a glossy coat or start bounding around chasing butterflies with classical music in the background. She's still the same cat and still doing fine, but of course she's better off being fed what she is now, no question. Just because she was ok on that toxic junk for so long does not make it alright to keep her on it. When you know better and can do better, you need to do better.


VERY well said!:thumbsup:


----------



## stevenhoward (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it's a good way of living a healthy way for pets. Having a healthy pet food on that one would definitely be a factor. Also with the environment and the other aspects, it would really be an interesting fact to see about this one. Great realization to say the least.


----------

